# Brauche dringend Bitumen



## Thiemsche (21. Oktober 2009)

Einige werden mich zwar für bekloppt halten aber ich kriegs einfach nich hin mir Bitumen zu besorgen.
Also wollt ich einfach mal hier nachfragen ob mir nich jemand nen kleinen Klumpen schicken könnte?


----------



## Eisbein (21. Oktober 2009)

geh auf die straße, schau wo die spalte zu geklebt haben, da ist bitumen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Oktober 2009)

baumarkt, spachtelmasse namens bitumen, gibts überall


----------



## echo trialer (21. Oktober 2009)

geh auf die straße guck nach rillen nimm ein messer und schneid die ein stück raus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Oktober 2009)

echo trialer schrieb:


> geh auf die straÃe guck nach rillen nimm ein messer und schneid die ein stÃ¼ck raus



Die Steuergelder die Du u.a. zur Ausbesserung der StraÃen zahlst kannst Du auch direkt in einen Kauf beim Baumarkt investieren


----------



## echo trialer (21. Oktober 2009)

ich habs von einem abgelegenem parkplatz^^


----------



## Trialside (22. Oktober 2009)

Frag mal nen Dachdecker. Da bekommst du locker größere Stücken von sehr guter Quali für lau oder nen kleinen Obulus in die Kaffeekasse


----------



## Günni0808 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wofür soll der Bitumen gebraucht werden, bzw. wie hart soll er sein? Es gibt da sehr viele verschiedene Härtegrade und Schmelzpunkte.


----------



## AcaPulco (22. Oktober 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Wofür soll der Bitumen gebraucht werden, bzw. wie hart soll er sein? Es gibt da sehr viele verschiedene Härtegrade und Schmelzpunkte.









Zum rauchen natürlich...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Oktober 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Zum rauchen natürlich...


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Oktober 2009)

zum an die kante schmieren an die man springen will, damit der reifen dort besser haftet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Trial-Gemeinde ist ja heute wieder extra nett zu den Nicht-Trialern. Da zeigt sich wieder, dass der Horizont einiger gar nicht so weit weg sein muss...



Günni0808 schrieb:


> Wofür soll der Bitumen gebraucht werden, bzw. wie hart soll er sein? Es gibt da sehr viele verschiedene Härtegrade und Schmelzpunkte.



Zur Info: Es gibt Trialer, die sich kleine Mengen davon auf die Felge schmieren, damit die Bremse besser zieht. Ist aber nicht so toll, weil die Beläge unter Umständen kleben bleiben. Daher rauen sich die meisten die Felge mit einer Flex an.


----------



## locdog (22. Oktober 2009)

bei angerauten flegen funktioniert bitum sehr gut und das auch bei nasse wen man auch gute Klotze hat, also mus halt Bitum nicht demonisieren !!!


----------



## Günni0808 (22. Oktober 2009)

Warum verwendet ihr kein Kolophonium??? Wird von kletteren benutzt, wenn kreide verboten ist (z.B. Nideggen) oder in alkoholischer Lösung von Handballern. Ist lange nicht so eine sauerei und müsste den Reibbeiwert der Reibpaarung Felge vs. Bremsbelag deutlich erhöhen. Zusätzlich ist es gut löslich in Alkohol und somit auch einfach wieder zu entfernen. Kriegt man in jedem vernünftigen Outdoorladen/Sportladen.

Derdernichtzurtrailgemeindegehört bzw. Derderwiederwasgelernthat


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Oktober 2009)

ich dachte so ein zeug ist nur dazu da, den schweiß der hände aufzunehmen. bitumen st schon ne recht gute sache, hat sich immerhin so sehr bewährt, dass einige benutzen. sauerei hin oder her, das zeug soll ja auf der felge bleiben und die backen festhalten. das geht schon


----------



## locdog (22. Oktober 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Warum verwendet ihr kein Kolophonium??? Wird von kletteren benutzt, wenn kreide verboten ist (z.B. Nideggen) oder in alkoholischer Lösung von Handballern. Ist lange nicht so eine sauerei und müsste den Reibbeiwert der Reibpaarung Felge vs. Bremsbelag deutlich erhöhen. Zusätzlich ist es gut löslich in Alkohol und somit auch einfach wieder zu entfernen. Kriegt man in jedem vernünftigen Outdoorladen/Sportladen.
> 
> Derdernichtzurtrailgemeindegehört bzw. Derderwiederwasgelernthat



doch. es wird benutzt. zumindest hier in PL. aber trotzdem ist biutm auf aufgerauter felge besser und unkoplizierter, kleben tuht dort nichts


----------



## Georg G. (22. Oktober 2009)

außerdem wahrscheinlich billiger.. für so n extra profi klebe zeugs wirste einiges mehr hinlegen wie für ne matte bitumen..

Gruß
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (23. Oktober 2009)

Is doch immer wieder schön wie einfach es ist ne wilde Diskussion loszutretten.
Bei den Dachdeckern hab ich's schon probiert, welche mir sagten, dass das kaum noch mehr benutzt wird. Aber einfach aus der Strasse kratzten is keine schlechte Idee. Hab ich schließlich direkt vorm Haus eine.


----------



## curry4king (23. Oktober 2009)

aussem baumark bitumen 5

das ganze mit gummihandschuhen rollen und trocknen lassen (ca 2-3monate) dann ist es gut


----------



## Hilldancer (23. Oktober 2009)

Neubaugebiet - Maurer - Kellerabdichtung


----------



## @[email protected] (31. Oktober 2009)

Auch im Geigenbau wird Kolophonium verwendet (man schmiert es auf die Bogenhaare, womit dann die Saite in Schwingung gebracht wird) - am besten nimmt man eines für Kontrabass, das klebt besonders giftig


----------



## trialbock (8. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BIKETRIALS-RIM-T...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL?hash=item4a9b70a06f


----------



## t-time1991 (8. November 2009)

wieviel bitumen willst du haben?? mein onkel is dachdecker die haben noch so große pakete da rumliegen aber heutzutage nimmt man nur noch flüssigbitumen oder son zeug glaube was der noch hat sind so 50 kilo pakete oder so


----------



## harke (8. November 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


>


----------



## Thiemsche (9. November 2009)

Ok Leute, Um dem ganzen nun ein Ende zu setzen, einer hat's kapiert und mir nen bischen ordentliches Bitumen (nich der Käse aus der Strasse) geschickt.
Herzlichen Dank nochmal. 
Und Tschüss.


----------



## jem23 (12. November 2009)

und weil ich den einen fredd lobte so muss ich mich hier auch noch 
mal zu worte melden 

muahahahaha 
hab mich bei diesem fredd so bepisst letztens
höhöhöhöhöhö trialforum is wie mariokart^^

und nomma ontopic, ey das zeug auser straße tuts auch wie doof
das brauch man ma ganich so schlechtreden hier, find ich sowieso
bissi dreist so was geschenkt kriegen und dann noch so über andere
eventuelle geschenke so abzulassen, ey von mir hätt ich dir eh net 
abgegeben wenn du ja so kein straßenbitumen magst, ich hab mir einmal
vor jahren in hamburg (hafenstädte verbauen mega viel bitumen!) 
nen fettes stück auser straße gekratzt und benutz das bis heute
super zeug, hat ganix gekostet, macht aba alle taschen wo ichs 
bisher drin aufbewahrt hab kaputt lol das klebt so ekligst.. 

also ich kann verstehen wenn man hier bissi generft ist von den 
kommentaren höhö das ebay ding is ja ma echt böse.. 
aber das is kein grund straßenbitumen so herunterzumachen, 
mein bitumen fetzt oberst! 
naja, hast ja welches jetz, viel spaß damit..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. November 2009)

jem23 schrieb:


> und weil ich den einen fredd lobte so muss ich mich hier auch noch
> mal zu worte melden
> 
> muahahahaha
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (12. November 2009)

Das sich manche Leute auch immer gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen müssen. 
Ich hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Zeug aus der Strasse bei MEINER Felge nur kleine Würste macht und nich auf der Felge kleben bleibt, sprich zu nix nutze is.
Wenn du besseres Bitumen bekommen hast beglückwünsche ich dich hiermit herzlichst. 
Und geschenkt bekommen hab ich auch nix. 
Hab meinen Obolus dafür entrichtet und gut is.
Wollte mit diesem Thread nur erreichen, dass mir jemand (der genügend davon hat) mir ein Stück zuschickt.
Das ist geschehen und ich bin glücklich.
Alles andere geht mir unterhalb des Rückens vorbei.
So... das sollte jetzt aber wirklich reichen.


----------



## teatimetom (12. November 2009)

braucht jemand selbstklebende bitumenmatten aus dem kfz - audio breich ? 2 mm stark
-> PM an mich


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2009)

jem23 schrieb:


> ... macht aba alle taschen wo ichs
> bisher drin aufbewahrt hab kaputt lol das klebt so ekligst..



schonmal ne kleine tüte benutzt??? du hast das doch nicht wirklich immer blank in der tasche oder?


----------



## jem23 (14. November 2009)

nee nee, aber jede tüte, in die man das macht, 
ist hinterher ne neue haut auf dem zeug,
welche ich ersma durchreiben muss, 
aber die felge is gut rauh das geht fix..


----------

